# Crows nest w/ seats and control box



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Got some pics of a new project inhouse.
My customer wanted an update so I thought I'd share.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job... Quick.. hand me a my Half Hitch special cobia rod with an eel hooked up Please !!


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

beautiful work, cant wait to get my new tower from you guys! My good friend is also going to get you to do their tower. Thanks alot Tim


----------



## Noles187 (Jan 10, 2011)

Tim you are the man. That is my best friend's Mat's boat. Found Tim on this forum and his prices are the best, and his work is incredible. Not to mention he is a super nice guy. Thanks again!

Jarrett Vickers


----------

